# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  MsPaint Battle, Yo.

## Xaqaria

I tried to make an mspaint thread once before and it didn't work out so this time I'm going to add a twist, competition.

Basically, the way we'll work this is;

Someone (I'll probably start it) draws something simple in MsPaint. The next person then tries to top it. Then people vote yea or nay whether they think the response tops the previous and if it gets 2 out of 3 yea's then it stands and either the original poster or someone else can post a new one that they think tops that. We keep going until No one can get a yes vote, and then start over at the bottom.

Scoring
Since nobody likes to compete unless they are validated with score...

The person who draws the picture that can't be topped gets a point for each successful picture they add. This means that if you throw your best work out too quick, even if it can't be topped you still won't get a very good score. We'll keep a tally of the scores and see how long we can make this last. If it goes for awhile, I'll come up with a suitable winning high score to reach.

READY?

Start off with something simple; Its a snail dolphin that was in one of my dreams.

----------


## Carôusoul

Is the only rule that it has to be in mspaint?

Tablets ok?

----------


## Xaqaria

> Is the only rule that it has to be in mspaint?
> 
> Tablets ok?



Yeah sure. Anything goes as long as the only program you use is mspaint.

----------


## Man of Steel

Just sketched this out real quick and threw it up. It's a wolf spider and a mosquito.

----------


## Xaqaria

sweet. I vote Yes on that.

----------


## Shift

Even my giraffes smirk.  ::doh::

----------


## Xaqaria

Okay, voting is out for now I guess. Time to kick it up a notch.

----------


## Shift

I concede defeat. Well played.

----------


## Xaqaria

> I concede defeat. Well played.



No!! I really just want people to post mspaint stuff, I personally don't care to be competitive about it. Whatever gets people posting, I have an infatuation with mspaint art.

I liked you giraffe!

----------


## Shift

> No!! I really just want people to post mspaint stuff, I personally don't care to be competitive about it. Whatever gets people posting, I have an infatuation with mspaint art.
> 
> I liked you giraffe!



 ::hug::  aww ok, I'll keep trying then  ::tongue::  Damn, wish I had my tablet here though. I haven't drawn something with the mouse in like 6.5 years  ::shock::

----------


## drewmandan

How in the hell can you say that a tablet isn't cheating?

----------


## Man of Steel

Niiiiice, Xaq!

Drew, how can you say it is?

----------


## Shift

Yea have you ever used a tablet?  ::shock::

----------


## Grunkie7

So, is there a vote before the next work is posted or do we just post and people rate whenever?  

If we're voting, then:   Xaq 1up Shift

Otherwise I send out 


*Spoiler* for _Arm Tumor_: 







(Hurray for tablets)

----------


## ninja9578

What about those of us with Macs?  :Sad:   We only have Photoshop/gimp

----------


## slayer

Hahhahahahah 





fail.

Wait, can't you just use the pencil tool? And none of the really awesome photoshop stuff?

----------


## Carôusoul

> What about those of us with Macs?   We only have Photoshop/gimp



serves you right for being macfags.

----------


## Man of Steel

This one I spent quite a bit more time on than I'd anticipated, and I'm still not totally happy with it. I tried redoing the face, but I just couldn't seem to get it right no matter what I did, so I left it as is. I call it: "Caped Crusader"


*Spoiler* for _Caped Crusader_: 









I'm not sure if this one beats Grunkie's or not, that thing is awesome! Reminds me of something from Oddworld, or maybe Armed and Dangerous. I love your style, too, Grunkie.  :wink2:

----------


## Xaqaria

> So, is there a vote before the next work is posted or do we just post and people rate whenever?  
> 
> If we're voting, then:   Xaq 1up Shift
> 
> Otherwise I send out 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Arm Tumor_: 
> 
> ...



Thats a sick picture.

Originally I intended for people to vote before the next picture is posted, but I personally don't care about voting as much, I just thought it would be a way to get people into the thread. Whatever works for everyone else. If we can get some good competition going though, maybe we can make it a more formal affair. It might encourage people to put out some awesome pictures.

That is quite the cape, MOS. I like that the perspective sort of goes from a top down towards the top of the picture, and morphs into a sideview towards the bottom. Don't know if that was intentional or not, but it looks good.

Here's one of mine that plays with perspective too.

----------


## Venomblood

Made by my cousin:

----------


## xMoonlightx

i dont feel like drawing in ms paint :<

----------


## Black_Eagle

Wow. I cannot believe people actually put this much time and effort into MS paint art. It's good stuff though. Anyway, I'll give it a shot.

----------


## Xaqaria

> Made by my cousin:



Tell your cousin thats some good shit.

----------


## slash112

omg, how do you people do that, especially on paint ::shock:: 

but im the same as black eagle, i suppose ill post something for the heck of it, this is my lucid dream of me as iron man being chased by the bad guy.

----------


## Zhaylin

Y'all are awsome!!

Unfortunately, MSPaint somehow completely disappeared off of my Vista.  Even a search of my files doesn't reveal it.
I'm terrible any how lol.

----------


## slash112

> Y'all are awsome!!
> 
> Unfortunately, MSPaint somehow completely disappeared off of my Vista.  Even a search of my files doesn't reveal it.
> I'm terrible any how lol.



get paint.net

----------


## Tara

Guys I did a self portrait.

----------


## slash112

are your toes supposed to have bell ends lol

----------


## Grunkie7

Planned to just draw a tree but ended up with this.

----------


## Tara

> are your toes supposed to have bell ends lol



Put your mind in the gutter and you will understand what my toes are supposed to resemble.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Put your mind in the gutter and you will understand what my toes are supposed to resemble.



he already did

----------


## slash112

> he already did



exactly. i put my mind in the gutter, so i thought your toes were supposed to resemble the bell ends of a penis.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

> Wow. I cannot believe people actually put this much time and effort into MS paint art. It's good stuff though. Anyway, I'll give it a shot.







> So, is there a vote before the next work is posted or do we just post and people rate whenever?  
> 
> If we're voting, then:   Xaq 1up Shift
> 
> Otherwise I send out 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Arm Tumor_: 
> 
> ...



Okay...here we go:

1. LMFAO. I mean, here I am, I see all this amazing shit that people did, and I scroll down and see this guy. I mean. That's funny as hell.

2. WTF.

----------


## Man of Steel

> Thats a sick picture.
> 
> Originally I intended for people to vote before the next picture is posted, but I personally don't care about voting as much, I just thought it would be a way to get people into the thread. Whatever works for everyone else. If we can get some good competition going though, maybe we can make it a more formal affair. It might encourage people to put out some awesome pictures.
> 
> That is quite the cape, MOS. I like that the perspective sort of goes from a top down towards the top of the picture, and morphs into a sideview towards the bottom. Don't know if that was intentional or not, but it looks good.
> 
> Here's one of mine that plays with perspective too.



Thanks, Xaq! I wish I could say it was fully intentional, but perspective is the biggest thing I need to work on, honestly. I really don't draw much, though I'd like to get better at it. Past instances have shown me that I have the potential, but finding the time to practice and maybe take a few classes is problematic. This thread is helping to provide some motivation to improve, though, so thank you for that! 

That's a sweet pic, too, love what you did with it!

I'll post something else up in a bit. Please feel free to critique anything I post, if Xaq doesn't mind.  ::wink::

----------


## Grunkie7

Hmm, the end of a penis is called a bell. 

I learned something today.  ::thumbup::

----------


## Zhaylin

Thanks for the link, Slash.  I downloaded it but I still lack even an inkling of talent.
My 13 year old daughter will love it though.  She's the artist of the family.

----------


## ClouD

Something I started for this thread enthusiastically and pruned until I had a face and a hand - and now will never finish, here's what I started.



(duh on tablet use)

----------


## slash112

thats awsome cloud

----------


## Black_Eagle

How do you guys get your mouse movements so stead to create such works? No matter how steady my hand is, my cursor moves off in random directions every now and then screwing it up. Dang optical mice :/

----------


## Xaqaria

> How do you guys get your mouse movements so stead to create such works? No matter how steady my hand is, my cursor moves off in random directions every now and then screwing it up. Dang optical mice :/



Sometimes, I don't. Just like real sketching, often times I'll just scribble on an outline and then erase down to the line I really want. The best part about paint is that its endlessly alterable and in the end it will look like you drew it perfectly on your first try.

----------


## slash112

> How do you guys get your mouse movements so stead to create such works? No matter how steady my hand is, my cursor moves off in random directions every now and then screwing it up. Dang optical mice :/



well, most of them used a graphics tablet, not a mouse, which is basically like using a pen/pencil

----------


## Shift

> well, most of them used a graphics tablet, not a mouse, which is basically like using a pen/pencil



It's not _that_ easy, there is a bit of a learning curve with using a tablet. Easier than a mouse, not nearly as easy as a pencil until you've practiced with it.

*misses her wacom*

----------


## Tara

Quick 20min sketch of my dog, Hank. I'll always prefer pencils. ;_;

----------


## slash112

thats amazing man, i just dont get how people can get so good at that

----------


## Tara

A tablet and years of drawing practice, haha. I do much better with pencils. I haven't used my tablet in so long for a detailed sketch like that.

----------


## Shift

> A tablet and years of drawing practice, haha. I do much better with pencils. I haven't used my tablet in so long for a detailed sketch like that.



It's more than that  ::tongue::  I've got a tablet, I've spent 20 years drawing. You've got what they call skillllllllllll

----------


## Tara

I don't like calling it skill or a gift. It makes me feel like I haven't worked hard to get where I am today, that it was all just talent. ):
But I would agree that I was born with an affinity to the arts.

----------


## hellohihello

Wait are colors allowed?

----------


## xMoonlightx

> Wait are colors allowed?



no thats the exact reason everyone else has some form of color in their picture. ::movingmrgreen::

----------


## Kiza

I call it A Dissertation on The Nature of Racism, And Analysis of The Flaws Inherent in The Current Schooling System.

I also call it the finest in modern art. Because it's so good.

----------


## Xaqaria

Yes, Color is allowed.

----------


## Shift

> Yes, Color is allowed.



awwww! omg that's like my favorite picture. Ever. That robot kicks ass!

----------


## hellohihello

> Yes, Color is allowed.



I...... am defeated  ::bowdown::

----------


## Goldney

Oh man, you guys suck at MSPaint.

Step aside and let a _real_ artist show you how it's done:


*Spoiler* for _Artiste's Work_:

----------


## Xaqaria

To welcome the approaching spring, A field of cubist flowers

----------


## sleepless 2 nite

> Planned to just draw a tree but ended up with this.



I'd love to put some water color to this  :smiley: 





> Something I started for this thread enthusiastically and pruned until I had a face and a hand - and now will never finish, here's what I started.
> 
> 
> 
> (duh on tablet use)







> Quick 20min sketch of my dog, Hank. I'll always prefer pencils. ;_;



Awesome sketch!





> Wait are colors allowed?



The colors are excellent. Eye candy  :smiley: 

Love 'em all and awesome!!!!

----------


## Grunkie7

> To welcome the approaching spring, A field of cubist flowers



I see you've got a few vials of concentrated patience next to your desk.  ::shock::

----------


## Xaqaria

> I see you've got a few vials of concentrated patience next to your desk.



It actually didn't take that long relatively, but yes I do have those vials. Art is what I do, no matter what the medium. As an example, I just recently finished a sculpture project that I started in November.

But yeah, what took the longest was just one pedal of the flowers. Its a golden spiral that I measured out only using tools in paint. From there I just made liberal and creative use of copy/paste and paintbucket.

----------


## Goldney

For someone who claims that "art is what I do" you made a pretty average picture in Paint....



(Unlike _my_ masterpiece)

----------


## slash112

> Oh man, you guys suck at MSPaint.
> 
> Step aside and let a _real_ artist show you how it's done:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Artiste's Work_:







> For someone who claims that "art is what I do" you made a pretty average picture in Paint....
> 
> 
> 
> (Unlike _my_ masterpiece)



your very sarcastic arent you

----------


## John11

> your very sarcastic arent you



He could be serious and delusional...


I never realized this kind of stuff was possible in mspaint.  I wish I was artistic.  :Sad:

----------


## Xaqaria

> For someone who claims that "art is what I do" you made a pretty average picture in Paint....
> 
> 
> 
> (Unlike _my_ masterpiece)



I didn't make a pretty average picture in paint, I made several pretty average pictures.

----------


## Xaqaria

::D:

----------


## Goldney

I don't like how the punchline is in the middle of the comic. Everyone knows webcomics build up an idea in the first two panels, and then contradict it in the third. THIS IS HOW IT IS DONE!

----------


## Xaqaria

I had this one waiting in the wings in case someone with a tablet really tried to bust out all the stops, but since that didn't happen and I still want to show off...

 ::D: 



Yea for Egocentrism!

----------


## Xox

You are amazing.

----------


## slash112

oh my god, you did that on paint? wow!

----------


## hellohihello

> I had this one waiting in the wings in case someone with a tablet really tried to bust out all the stops, but since that didn't happen and I still want to show off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea for Egocentrism!



You did that without a tablet :O

----------


## Xaqaria

> You did that without a tablet :O



I've actually never used a tablet, although I'd like to get one.

----------


## hellohihello

> I've actually never used a tablet, although I'd like to get one.



You are amazing.

----------


## Sandform

How long did that take you?   Which features in paint did you use?  (the one with the planet)

----------


## Xaqaria

> How long did that take you?   Which features in paint did you use?  (the one with the planet)



a couple hours not all at once. Most of it is done with the spray paint tool. I outlined the eggplanet with the elliptical tool and the bendy line tool(not sure of the technical term :tongue2: ). The rest is hand drawn with the pencil tool and some of the stars are with the varying sizes of the paintbrush tool.

----------


## Sandform

Wow.

----------


## WakataDreamer

I made a cat eye!


Yay!  ::D:

----------


## Sandform

Well, I'm no artist, and I certainly don't use computers to draw when I do draw...but I made a poorly drawn thingie.



Just don't ask me what I was going for because I don't know.  I made this a while back when I first saw this thread...but never posted it I don't think.

----------


## WakataDreamer

:paranoid:

----------


## Sandform

> 



Well we can't all be great at it geez.  LOL  I hope it at least provides some hehes

----------


## Xaqaria

> Well we can't all be great at it geez.  LOL  I hope it at least provides some hehes



Those hands are pretty good for freehand with a mouse. 

Also, the diagonal paintbrush tool is the best for grass. Its what I use as well.

----------


## Lëzen

A pic from a dream that has discouraged me from looking into dream mirrors ever again...



From the dream titled "Scare-ified".

----------


## WakataDreamer

The banners were hung, the stage was set…. The red velvet curtain was drawn up… A hush fell over the crowd… and out of the shadows stepped….



Nothing…





EDIT: Other version which you may like better... less distracting background color and a more emphasized feeling of true nothingness behind the curtain... a much more profound view of this marvelous artistic study of the paradoxical nature of nothingness, the anti-existence of matter that defies all imagination with its sheer incomprehensibility:


*Spoiler* for _2nd version of sheer awesomeness in epic proportions_: 








OMG I liek soo just pwned u gaisz!!1!!! Beet taht!!one!1!!!

----------


## Goldney

> OMG I liek soo just pwned u gaisz!!1!!! Beet taht!!one!1!!!



You're doing it wrong.

----------


## WakataDreamer

Get out.

EDIT: Yes, I know it looks crappy. I saved it as the wrong file type and Paint butchered the sharp edges upon saving. I hate Paint.  :Mad:

----------


## Sandform

I have another picture I could offer up, but it is equally as silly as the last one.

----------


## Xaqaria

> I have another picture I could offer up, but it is equally as silly as the last one.



DO IT

----------


## Sandform

> DO IT



It really is crappy.

----------


## WakataDreamer

I for one like it.

I honestly say, "Good job."

You're better than me.  :tongue2:

----------


## no-Name

Attempting to imitate parody Carou

----------


## no-Name

Gorp, sorry repost.

----------


## acatalephobic

It bothered me that I couldn't take an accurate photo of the moon and sky as it was a couple nights ago. The colors kept turning out all wrong.

So I made this:



:}

----------


## Kitties

i win

----------


## DeletePlease

> http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k243/calicokitties/wut.png



Hold me and never let go.

----------


## ♥Mark

Old thread, but a good one. Too bad so many of the old images don't show up anymore.

----------


## acatalephobic

Hopefully it will catch on again then, and be filled up with new ones.

Paint can be so much fun!  x}

----------


## Kitties

lol I didn't notice this was an old thread. It should totally live though.

----------


## greenhavoc

Theme

----------


## Savy

I want a tablet :L

----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## ♥Mark



----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## ty4TheAdventure

My inspiration came from a flutter of the heart which made me realize that the world has the potential to know total peace. That peace is captured in this image:



*Edit:* Shit, I jpeged it. Wait. No. I mean- the distortions in the image are representative of the challenges the world goes through in order to attain that peace.

 :Hiding:

----------


## greenhavoc

That's awesome!
I wish more people would participate in this thread.

----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## Raish

so i got bored, had a challenge. draw something okay in ten minutes. so i tried.

(finally i can post links!)
9:58 lol 
i had to rush things up in the end, and i completely jacked up her boob, sorry

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

Meh.

----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## Xaqaria

Greenhavoc, your style is great. I'll contribute some stuff to this thread again some time soon (almost done with a new mask...thats where all my time has been going lately)

----------


## korky

i have enjoyed this thread thanks, a small contribution while in ore of the lot a ya...

how do you make the frigin thing big?

----------


## greenhavoc

What kind of mask?
Can I see one you've already done, or maybe a link?  :smiley:

----------


## JShockley

I don't really know my way around paint, (yeah I know lol). Can I use photoshop's pencil tool and a tablet?

----------


## JShockley

I can't post the image yet, so here's the link :

i320 photobucket com/albums/nn352/Team_GFX/Sketch png
Remove the spaces and put periods

----------


## acatalephobic

> What kind of mask?
> Can I see one you've already done, or maybe a link?



Look here.

----------


## Kitties

wake up thread



flying pants

----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## Kitties

I dunno lol

----------


## Flashdance

> Yes, Color is allowed.



Very nice!

----------


## Kitties



----------


## Diamondec

This was done last night. Castle from dreams.

----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## ♥Mark

One I did a while ago:

----------


## Tara

I don't like how the images get re-sized just enough to make it look silly, SO here is a link:

BOOM

 ::cookiemonster::

----------


## DeletePlease

> 



 You're not seriously doing all these in paint, are you? ._.

----------


## Tara

I got one single like from Gavin and this is what happened:



:I

----------


## DeletePlease

I wanted to make it clear just how much I liked it. :3

----------


## greenhavoc

I use whatever comes with the computer.
That's basic paint, right?

----------


## DeletePlease

Indeed it is, good sir. 

/impressed

----------


## ♥Mark

I'm not really sure what happened here.

http://drawrawr.com/arts/9303

----------


## Man of Shred

OMG Mark I'm glad I found your stuff again. your music is amazing.

----------


## ♥Mark

Oh, thanks. :3

----------


## greenhavoc

My anti v blocks that link.
Someone post a picture from it.

----------


## ♥Mark

> My anti v blocks that link.
> Someone post a picture from it.



I'm guessing you mean my link:

----------


## greenhavoc

Ah, thanks.

----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## ♥Mark



----------


## Xaqaria

Couldn't find my mouse so, here's a track pad drawing. I must have been in a metal mood. I think I'm going to MsSprayPaint this on my van.



p.s. does anyone know if mspaint can print to shag rug?

----------


## ♥Mark

This is a comic

----------


## dakotahnok

*Some of this stuff I can't even believe was made in ms paint.*

----------


## juroara

ohhhhhhhh spray painting is fun

starydoodle.jpg

----------


## Xaqaria

Awesome nebula.

----------


## Kitties

I really don't know lol

thinking it's time for a tablet soon

----------


## acatalephobic

That is so dang cute that i'm scared to look into it's eyes too closely.

----------


## greenhavoc

I've been posting these everywhere.


And here is one I totally ripped off from some poor schmuck.

----------


## ViewingDreams

I drew Halo being a pretty cool guy, because he is.

----------


## Arra

I made this avatar in MS paint (black & white abstract leaf looking thing). I often make things like it, usually filled with random colors, then use the airbrush tool to make it look sparkly.

----------


## ♥Mark

> I've been posting these everywhere.



 It's all so wrong in a good way.




> I drew Halo being _Bomberman_







> I made this avatar in MS paint (black & white abstract leaf looking thing). I often make things like it, usually filled with random colors, then use the airbrush tool to make it look sparkly.



You should post the full size version of it.

----------


## Arra

> You should post the full size version of it.



I don't have it anymore. It was lost with everything else when my hard drive crashed.

----------


## ♥Mark

' n '

----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## Lunary

I only drew one and one drawing only in MSpaint and here it is....I drew it almost a year ago XD I'm not sure if old art is ok but it's not like I have alot of drawings to spam here and since it's not competitive or anything so I'll just leave it right here -shot-

----------


## Kitties

lol I drew this

----------


## Arra

That is very cute.

----------


## ♥Mark



----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## EpicZombeh

<------
My avatar/Profile Pic

----------


## ♥Mark

> You should post the full size version of it.



Listen to the man.

----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## ♥Mark

Your stuff would make great graffiti.

----------


## Sornaensis

> 



That is fucking awesome.

----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## ♥Mark

> That is fucking awesome.



Thanks ' u '

----------


## greenhavoc

My little doodles show up on this site with what looks like a film over them, at least when I try to re size them, but on my computer when I'm drawing it looks crisp.
I see post from other people in here, but they all look really nice and clear, so wtf?

----------


## Taffy

How is all this made in MS paint? These are amazing.

----------


## ♥Mark

With a lot of ctrl+z.

----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## Arra

Yes. Winter is the sun taking a nap. Humans evolved lighter skin tones in only half a year, alongside people who remained darker skinned in the same tribe.

I like the added guy pointing at the sun accusingly at the end, lol.

----------


## greenhavoc

It's an analogy, or a metaphor. I actually don't know what you call illustrations.
None the less, that's exactually how it went down.

_half a year_....you silly ass

----------


## Arra

I know it was a metaphor, I was just joking. What's wrong with half a year? It starts in winter and ends in summer, which is about half a year.

----------


## Taffy

The troll face was a nice touch.

----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## Vertebrate

mspaint in win7 is fun. This was a dream I had and you can read about it here. 


and here's batman



This one started out as a vagina, but then I decided it was an eyeball inside of a vagina so it's OK.

----------


## Duncan



----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## ♥Mark



----------


## IndieAnthias



----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## IndieAnthias

I was like XP


but then was W7

----------


## greenhavoc

ha! wtf on the fish...awesome man

----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## ♥Mark

I drew this as a March 1st present for a rat.

----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## ♥Mark

*Spoiler* for _some_: 









*Spoiler* for _more_: 









*Spoiler* for _stupid_: 









*Spoiler* for _nonsense_:

----------


## Tara

+yes

----------


## Carrot

An artist is not defined by the tools he used as shown in this thread!  ::D:

----------


## ♥Mark

Depends on the specific word you use to describe him. "Painters" at the very least use paint.



(Cheated a bit. I made the background transparent with Irfanview.)

----------


## greenhavoc

Free gif maker. hurr



Oh my, this is going to be fun.

----------


## Tara

isabelline cat

----------


## IndieAnthias



----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## ♥Mark

*Spoiler* for _s_: 









*Spoiler* for _d_: 









*Spoiler* for _f_:

----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## Coolb3rt

I downloaded something for my mac that is pretty much exactly like MS paint..
Then I drew this.

----------


## dreamerJon23

**

----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## Taffy

Whooooooah, that's awesome.  ::D:

----------


## Coolb3rt



----------


## greenhavoc

> 



 :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

Started quite seriously.


Then I got bored...

----------


## Goliad



----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## Kraom

An eye I did with the colors supposed to mimic pencil.

----------


## IndieAnthias



----------


## Lahzo

> 



I LOLed. Well done *IndieAnthias*.

I suppose I can give it a whirl.



My depiction of a caramel and vanilla skinned Goddess.

----------


## Goliad



----------


## acatalephobic

Can anyone by chance tell me what happened to the old mspaint thread?

All I can remember is the prompt of "snack food apocalypse", and I distinctly recall posting one that involved the guy on the Pringles can...

Can't seem to find it!  >.<

**EDIT - Found!  Dreamviews Daily Sketch Group



Mwhaha!   >: }

----------


## IndieAnthias

> I LOLed. Well done *IndieAnthias*.



Ay cheers but 2/3 credit is due to Goliad & greenhavoc (see the last page)

nice edible goddess, lol.

----------


## Lahzo

> 



Stumbled upon this right as I turned on 

. It's perfect! *tears and sniffles*

----------


## JoeyBelgier

Yeah, ehrm, nevermind..

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ok Goliad:

----------


## Coolb3rt



----------


## Goliad



----------


## lifeinsteps

dat previous lack of ponies was beginning to get disturbing...

----------


## Goliad



----------


## greenhavoc



----------


## OpheliaBlue



----------


## greenhavoc

Lol, silly ass.

----------


## ♥Mark

Vindictus:


Bug:


It's dangerous up there for a young cat:

----------


## dutchraptor

Holy crap that is epic  ::D:  here's a cookie

----------


## ♥Mark

> Holy crap that is epic  here's a cookie



Thanks :3

----------


## Coolb3rt



----------


## ♥Mark

live

----------


## Raswalt

screeeeee.jpg
mac: Paintbrush (same as mspaint) + tablet

----------


## Rums03



----------


## juroara

lol i like the art here more than when I go to local galleries

----------


## OpheliaBlue



----------


## Rums03



----------


## OpheliaBlue

^^ my son just laughed at that

----------


## Rums03



----------

